# Can I tour on this?



## IntrovertMatt (Aug 31, 2016)

Hey guys anyone know if I can just stick a rack on this and a couple of panniers and go away for a few months? I've been thinking about it for awhile but I'm not willing to buy a touring bike if I can use a road bike. Can someone recommend saddle bags, panniers and racks? http://i.imgur.com/WlPS8Ji.jpg it's a Cannondale Synapse 2014 Tiagra 6.
Thanks .


----------



## Koala (Aug 31, 2016)

Totally, dude! It's really all personal preference.

I know some guy on here tours on a tall bike! I've toured on a mountain bike in the past, and I'm leaving soon to tour on a road bike.

My rack, back panniers, and front pack were pretty much just whatever I could get my hands on, bought them on GumTree (Aussie Craigslist).

Here's my bike with front pack, haven't installed the back stuff yet.

Good luck and safe travels! Where are you planning to ride?


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Aug 31, 2016)

I tour on a singlespeed folder. You can tour on anything!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 1, 2016)

IntrovertMatt said:


> Hey guys anyone know if I can just stick a rack on this and a couple of panniers and go away for a few months? I've been thinking about it for awhile but I'm not willing to buy a touring bike if I can use a road bike. Can someone recommend saddle bags, panniers and racks? http://i.imgur.com/WlPS8Ji.jpg it's a Cannondale Synapse 2014 Tiagra 6.
> Thanks .



As a former Cannondale owner (loved it) my only complaint was that my bike didn't have screw holes for attaching a rear rack. I ended up making some small clamps that served the same function, so you might want to double check that. 

Also I have an interesting front rack for sale in the black market if you're interested:

https://squattheplanet.com/threads/front-bike-rack-for-sale.28786/


----------



## briancray (Sep 1, 2016)

I used a road bike that was fairly cheap. It actually has about 5,000 miles on it and still runs fine. I set it up with a rear rack and rear panniers along with a front basket. The fork was carbon fiber so front panniers did not work with it. You don't need that much gear anyway. Looking back when I toured from Delaware to Colorado three years ago I ended up packing too much unnecessary shit anyway. If you need a detailed list of stuff to pack let me know and I will post one for you.


----------



## IntrovertMatt (Sep 1, 2016)

Koala said:


> Totally, dude! It's really all personal preference.
> 
> I know some guy on here tours on a tall bike! I've toured on a mountain bike in the past, and I'm leaving soon to tour on a road bike.
> 
> ...



It looks good so far! Gumtree, we have that in England too. I have no plan yet but I've always wanted to start in Scotland and make my way to Greece. What about you?


----------



## IntrovertMatt (Sep 1, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> As a former Cannondale owner (loved it) my only complaint was that my bike didn't have screw holes for attaching a rear rack. I ended up making some small clamps that served the same function, so you might want to double check that.
> 
> Also I have an interesting front rack for sale in the black market if you're interested:
> 
> https://squattheplanet.com/threads/front-bike-rack-for-sale.28786/



I have screw holes at the bottom but I think I just need to buy a clamp for the seat post. The harness looks really useful, I could easily put my tent in there. I am curious of much it would cost to send it over though lol.



junglegreencleeds said:


> I used a road bike that was fairly cheap. It actually has about 5,000 miles on it and still runs fine. I set it up with a rear rack and rear panniers along with a front basket. The fork was carbon fiber so front panniers did not work with it. You don't need that much gear anyway. Looking back when I toured from Delaware to Colorado three years ago I ended up packing too much unnecessary shit anyway. If you need a detailed list of stuff to pack let me know and I will post one for you.



I would love it if you could post that list for me, all advice is good advice


----------



## Koala (Sep 1, 2016)

IntrovertMatt said:


> It looks good so far! Gumtree, we have that in England too. I have no plan yet but I've always wanted to start in Scotland and make my way to Greece. What about you?



Oh shit that's right! That's why I have to add the '.au' to the end of gumtree.com. Hahaha.

Dang, Scotland to Greece sounds like an absolutely gorgeous ride! Definitely keep us updated on your plans!

I'm in Australia, biking Melbourne to Adelaide soon, and then hopefully heading to New Zealand to bike one or both of the islands!


----------



## Tude (Sep 1, 2016)

Oh I'd do it on that bike, looks like you have .25 tires on that - I'd do it. Rack and panniers - stock up on tubes and either CO2 (I prefer that) and a GOOD tire pump (I had a crappy one) or both - bike tools and some spare SPOKES and tube/tire repair kit including chain repair (you can buy multi use tool for this stuff).

My brother did cross country on a roadie - don't know the make of bike but it was a brand name - he did a lot of research on bikes, maps and gear before he left. Knowing him I would imagine he did .23 tires cause he did upper US and hit mountains - but with good tires. He had front and back panniers but I think he ditched the fronts mid way through tour. Get some GOOD tires. 

I've done some traveling on this bike using a rack with trunk and back panniers plus camelbak backpack with a bladder. I do and would do again for long distance using Gaterbacks. GOOD SADDLE - my current roadie has a lovely all leather no padding Brooks saddle on it - takes a little getting used too for long distance though. I have another Terry's Gelissimo that I would put on for longer distance comfort (kind of a slim saddle with some small gel in there for comfort) so my sit bones won't suffer. I also Love my front safety lever brake options too - gives you some more options to ride with hands/arms yet with brake options versus just the drops. Buying a new roadie this next year and will have the extra safety lever brakes installed as well.






And yes there are a bunch of people here touring and when you go - let us know where and what you are doing cause it's cool to keep up on people's travels


----------



## Tude (Sep 1, 2016)

@Koala ---- ohhhhh new zealand!! Land of where Xena and Hercules was filmed!!!! One of my conspiracy sites I'm on has many members from NZ - one woman maintains a huge dairy farm and her pics are awesome. NZ is on bucket list. Enjoy your travels there!!!


----------



## IntrovertMatt (Sep 1, 2016)

Koala said:


> Oh shit that's right! That's why I have to add the '.au' to the end of gumtree.com. Hahaha.
> 
> Dang, Scotland to Greece sounds like an absolutely gorgeous ride! Definitely keep us updated on your plans!
> 
> I'm in Australia, biking Melbourne to Adelaide soon, and then hopefully heading to New Zealand to bike one or both of the islands!



Sounds amazing and New Zealand is definitely on my bucket list and has been for awhile. Yeah I've always wanted to cycle around the Greek islands whilst sleeping in hammocks and tents on the beach.



Tude said:


> Oh I'd do it on that bike, looks like you have .25 tires on that - I'd do it. Rack and panniers - stock up on tubes and either CO2 (I prefer that) and a GOOD tire pump (I had a crappy one) or both - bike tools and some spare SPOKES and tube/tire repair kit including chain repair (you can buy multi use tool for this stuff).
> 
> My brother did cross country on a roadie - don't know the make of bike but it was a brand name - he did a lot of research on bikes, maps and gear before he left. Knowing him I would imagine he did .23 tires cause he did upper US and hit mountains - but with good tires. He had front and back panniers but I think he ditched the fronts mid way through tour. Get some GOOD tires.
> 
> ...



I'll definitely let you all know when I start but it wont be until 2017, I need to finish what I started, 1000 more miles to walk. I have a 3l camelbak bladder I guess I could stick that in one of my older bags and just use that as a backpack. I'll definitely look into the Brooks saddles and the other things you recommended. Thank you!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 1, 2016)

IntrovertMatt said:


> I have screw holes at the bottom but I think I just need to buy a clamp for the seat post. The harness looks really useful, I could easily put my tent in there. I am curious of much it would cost to send it over though lol.



it probably wouldn't be more than 10 bucks shipping to the usa... where are you at?


----------



## IntrovertMatt (Sep 1, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> it probably wouldn't be more than 10 bucks shipping to the usa... where are you at?


England, Manchester. Wish I could visit the states more often.


----------



## briancray (Sep 2, 2016)

IntrovertMatt said:


> I have screw holes at the bottom but I think I just need to buy a clamp for the seat post. The harness looks really useful, I could easily put my tent in there. I am curious of much it would cost to send it over though lol.
> 
> I would love it if you could post that list for me, all advice is good advice




Waterproof Jacket
Cheap ski hat for cold weather
Minimalist shoes/waterproof boots (I like ASOLO)
Waterproof ski pants or something similar
(1) gallon water jug
1 to 2 person first aid kit
Mini Cooking pot/ lighter/ flint + steel
Waterproof gloves
REI Minimalist Bivy Sack
Anker external battery pack/ 5W solar panel from Brown Dog Gadgets or something similar so you don't have to rely on electrical outlets as much
(2) Thule Rear Panniers or 5-gallon bucket modification
Topeak Rear Rack
Front Basket for holding water/ food for quick access...looks kinda lame, but works well....
Portable bike pump/ replacement chain pre-cut for bike/ (2) tire levers/ bike tubes/ allen wrenches/ patch kit/ extra brake pads/ WD-40
I prefer Schwalbe Marathon tires, also stick with slime tubes or thorn resistant tubes
Kelty Comsic 0 Degree Down or something 0 degree if you plan on camping in the cold
Bike Lock
Knife
35 Liter pack (strapped to rear rack/ good for day hiking, etc.)
Trashbags or waterproof pack cover
Drybag + paracord
Smartwool Socks/ Under Armour Shirts/ Long Johns
Some basketball shorts/ t-shirts
(All that clothing can be found at Goodwill, just check in from time to time and you'll find it)


----------



## IntrovertMatt (Sep 2, 2016)

junglegreencleeds said:


> Waterproof Jacket
> Cheap ski hat for cold weather
> Minimalist shoes/waterproof boots (I like ASOLO)
> Waterproof ski pants or something similar
> ...


Thanks for putting the effort into that, I'll put it into a notepad for safe keeping lol it'll definitely come in handy.


----------



## Gypsybones (Sep 6, 2016)

I did about 580 miles on a tall bike, but what was really impressive was this guy I met on tour. This guy wasn't a cyclist, had a loaded trailer with his dog in it and he was riding a Wal-Mart special. He road all the way up from south Florida to northern Mississippi (that what's the last time I seen him) and as far as I know, He kept going


----------

